
Ask HN: Do you have a dropshipping ecommerce? - NicoJuicy
I&#x27;m wondering if there are people here who have a dropshipping ecommerce and if they can give a few pointers.<p>Any advice is fine, but i&#x27;m also interested in doing dropshipping in Europe (i suppose there are some differences).
======
jagath
Here is the answer I posted on Quora [http://qr.ae/tswXk](http://qr.ae/tswXk)
about dropshipping in ecommerce. Main points to note -

Pros of dropshipping \- You are not sinking your cash into inventory. So,
dropshipping is better for your cashflow. \- You can vastly increase your
product offering at very low cost because you are just displaying the pictures
of someone else's product. You are not buying the product up front. \- You
don't need to worry about shipping goods, managing a warehouse etc. You just
focus on marketing and selling the goods, and you keep the margin (Diff
between what the customer paid you and what you owe to the supplier)

Cons of dropshipping \- You are trusting your brand with some one else. If the
supplier doesn't ship on time, the customer is gonna scream at you, not at the
supplier. \- Margins are much lower. Since the supplier carries all the
inventory risk, they will also eat up the margin correspondingly.

PS: My company Ordoro ([http://www.ordoro.com/](http://www.ordoro.com/))
offers software that helps ecommerce retailers manage their dropshipping
workflow. This includes rules-based notification to your suppliers, and
shipping notifications to your customers.

------
matryoshka
My business artisurn.com uses a drop shipping model and it's been working out
well. I use Shopify for my website and e-commerce and Ordoro inventory and
shipping app that integrates with Shopify. I deal with individuals (artisans)
not companies so I had to tweak my setup to accommodate that by setting up
virtual warehouses and assigning shipments to those warehouses.

------
lugg
Dropshipping is great if it doesn't eat your margins too much. Some business
models work around having a solid income from shipping margins. We do both
dropshipping and have our own warehouses where I work. Basically we adjust and
stay flexible depending on the prices / areas we're shipping to. Dropshipping
is a huge part of our business now, it is very nice for scaling flexibility /
rush periods.

One tip, sometimes you can do a mix, one of our suppliers will dropship fully
to an entire country, but for another country they pack and ship directly to
our warehouse where we slap a new label on and forward through that countries
courier. (we got a stupidly good deal from that courier to the point it made
economic sense)

